# Screen goes black when pressing FF, Rewind & Play



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello I just upgraded to a new Tivo Edge. I am seeing issues where if I am watching a recording and I press fast forward or rewind the screen goes black for a second and then when I press play it also goes black for a second. Is this normal? My Roamio never did that. I don’t like it at all. I‘m hoping it’s not a hardware issue and I have to send it back. Thanks in advance for everyone’s help!!!


----------



## Gene Banman (Sep 11, 2020)

I now have the same problem after connecting through a Marantz receiver. Two changes with the introduction of the Marantz: adding another cable and going through the Marantz hdmi switch/hub. I’ll swap out the new cable. If that works that will be the easiest fix! Otherwise, there is a feature on the LG tv which sends sound data from the tv back down the hdmi cable between the tv and receiver. I’ll try connecting the TiVo directly to the tv and see if I can get that feature to work. Anyone done that?

Update: I solved the problem by using eARC and connected the TiVo edge directly to the TV and then sending the Audio to the Marantz via the eARC feature over HDMI. As long as the Edge is directly connected to the TV i don’t get any black outs.


----------



## KDPearson (Dec 14, 2019)

I posted about this several weeks ago when I started experiencing the same issue. First let me say that I've had an Edge for about 8 months, but it only started doing this last month. Right after the latest update. I personally think it was that update that caused this and I have hope it will go away within an update or two. Second, I "fixed" most of the problem by going into setting and turning HDR (I think it is called HDR) off. Other people have described on this forum seeing benefit from turning other setting off or down. Let me say I agree with critics that say you shouldn't have to disable your box to get it to run correctly, I understand. But regardless, that is what I did and it mostly helped. It went from practically unusable to merely annoying. My fingers are cross that the software engineers have seen (or heard complaints) about this issue and it will be fixed in the next software update. I hope this helps.


----------



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

Well glad to know I am not the only one having this issue. The box randomly restarted tonight and then also when I was watching a recording the screen went black but the audio could be heard. I hit pause and then play and the picture came on. I did switch the HDMI cable out but hasn’t made a difference. I hope they push out a new update soon


----------



## jangell2 (Jan 22, 2002)

If you do a search on a black screen you will find this had been a problem for years. Here's a link to a thread I have posted in. Black screen during fast forward
This experience has really soured me on Tivo. If this were a box I was leasing per month, I'd be an ex-customer. During my calls to Tivo it was clear Tivo was more interested in finding a way to blame someone else than solving the problem.

If you read the thread in the link, you will find I found an acceptable solution. Note that I found the solution, not Tivo. One of TiVo's solution was to turn on HDR, which was unacceptable.


----------

